# Need Roofing Crews in Connecticut



## nscoppe (May 16, 2016)

We are a Master Elite Contractor in Connecticut with an over abundance of Commercial work. We are currently seeking roofing crews which we will keep very busy. All crews have to be OSHA 10 compliant.

We have many different commercial contracts including but not limited to Prevailing wage work and contract work. Both shingle and Flats.

Whether your crew is from Connecticut or not doesn't matter. We have all of our current crews jammed up with work and we are getting more and more every day. 

If interested please email me your crew information as well as specialties. [email protected]


----------



## Atlantaroofing (May 13, 2016)

If you need any crews in Atlanta, GA area my company would be willing to work with you. Not sure if you need nay in that location but thought I would put it out here...Thanks, Charles (Owner)


----------



## nscoppe (May 16, 2016)

I appreciate the offer, we are currently not in Atlanta. We are opening up commercial in Florida, Tennessee and Kentucky this year. This is the projected goal. Right now we have ALOT of commercial work in Connecticut and our crews can't keep up. This is something we could keep a crew constantly busy for 2 years as it is right now.


----------

